# how to cook chicken liver?creamed spinach recipe?



## radiowave (Jun 29, 2007)

I have never cooked chicken liver before...want to prepare some for my one year old to boost her iron...any tips?

also, I was thinking that creamed spinach might be a good way to get some greens into her-I loved it when I was a kid-does anyone have a healthy recipe for it?

Thank you!!!


----------

